# Cooking Operations Under Tents (Temporary)



## twd22285 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello. 

Looking for some input regarding cooking under tents at a carnival or fair. This fall, we had a food vendor who set up a griddle outside of his type 1 hood within his trailer. He was cooking meats and vegetables on it (grease laden vapor at a commercial rate). After informing him of the code that would require a type 1 hood and suppression system, he asked why the tents were allowed to set up deep fryers and other cooking operations without the same requirements. Good point. After looking into chapter 31 (Section 3104.7, 3104.15.1-7) of the 2015 IFC, it appears that they in fact cannot do so without meeting all the requirements a mobile trailer or structure would have to meet. That is of course until you read the commentary for 3104.15.1. In which it states in one paragraph that "Literally speaking, there is nothing in ch 31 that would specifically exempt cooking operations in any tent or membrane structure from the ventilation of fire suppression system requirements of the code or IMC for commercial cooking appliances that produce grease or smoke." Then in the very next paragraph states that “It should be noted, however,….temporary facilities such as tents or membrane structures present a unique circumstance in which the strict application of code requirements to what is, in all likelihood, a temporary operation may not be practical or desirable.” I feel like the commentary is giving the fire code official an out in a way. It goes into more detail than this but I’ve already ran long here and I don’t know the forum rules to know whether or not I am allowed to scan and attach the commentary (I assume not). In any case, what is your opinion on how to enforce this chapter at a temporary event? Thank you in advance

Tony


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2016)

I would advise against heavy cooking in a tent.

I have not allowed it.

Now an electric flat grill cooking hamburgers or something no problem , warming food no problem. No solid fuel or propane cooking in the tent

Move the bbqs, deep fat fryers outside

No hood required 
Good size fire extinguisher and cake sheet pan that will cover the entire cooking area


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure where you get you need a hood for temp cooking


----------



## Msradell (Oct 31, 2016)

I think every fear has been to his had cooking taking place under tents! Everything from funnel cakes, sausage, etc. are being cooked under tents and never have I seen any problems related to this type of cooking.


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2016)

With special consideration it should be allowed....


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2016)

WOW

Is this an annual event????

Is this for a multi day event??


Man that is TRICK!!!


----------



## JCraver (Nov 1, 2016)

Are we talking about enclosed on all sides tents, or open canopy structures with just a roof?

I belong to an organization that, as part of our fundraising efforts, has several multi-burner grills, and multiple fryers.  We set up outdoors at auctions, parades, community events, etc., several times a year, and cook a *bunch* of food.  Almost every time, we put our equipment under a pop-up style canopy.  Keeps our help out of the sun/rain/snow/etc., and helps define the operations area so we don't have a bunch of customers crowding the equipment. 

I've never once thought, "Boy, I should make these guys put a hood under this thing".

I could almost understand the argument for requiring _something_ else if it was in a completely enclosed tent/membrane structure, but I'd still have a hard time requiring suppression and/or a hood.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2016)

JCraver said:


> Are we talking about enclosed on all sides tents, or open canopy structures with just a roof?
> 
> I belong to an organization that, as part of our fundraising efforts, has several multi-burner grills, and multiple fryers.  We set up outdoors at auctions, parades, community events, etc., several times a year, and cook a *bunch* of food.  Almost every time, we put our equipment under a pop-up style canopy.  Keeps our help out of the sun/rain/snow/etc., and helps define the operations area so we don't have a bunch of customers crowding the equipment.
> 
> ...




Agree on the pop up, more weather protection than anything


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2016)

The IFC is really tough on this, check all of your local regs. consult with your FM, etc. Our CT guys are really tough (Hartford circus fire) the picture I posted above was a full commercial kitchen for an assisted living facility for about 3 months while they were remodeling their kitchen. The tent was sprinklered....And they still try to do dumb stuff like this:


----------



## twd22285 (Nov 1, 2016)

cda said:


> Not sure where you get you need a hood for temp cooking



Thank you for your replies. Specifically, I'm looking at 3104.15.1, maybe I'm interpreting that wrong. Also, in the commentary it notes that no portion of Ch. 31 exempts hood and suppression requirements. 

3104.15.1 Installation. Heating or cooking equipment,
tanks, piping, hoses, fittings, valves, tubing and other
related components shall be installed as specified in the
International Mechanical Code and the International Fuel
Gas Code, and shall be approved by the fire code official.


----------



## twd22285 (Nov 1, 2016)

JCraver said:


> Are we talking about enclosed on all sides tents, or open canopy structures with just a roof?
> 
> I belong to an organization that, as part of our fundraising efforts, has several multi-burner grills, and multiple fryers.  We set up outdoors at auctions, parades, community events, etc., several times a year, and cook a *bunch* of food.  Almost every time, we put our equipment under a pop-up style canopy.  Keeps our help out of the sun/rain/snow/etc., and helps define the operations area so we don't have a bunch of customers crowding the equipment.
> 
> ...



One of the tents that we are dealing with is open on all sides, maybe 1,000 sq st, 6 deep fryers, 15 foot tall ceiling. Class K and ABC extinguishers in place. One of the others is closed on 3 sides grills and deep fryers. Same sq ft and extinguishers.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2016)

twd22285 said:


> One of the tents that we are dealing with is open on all sides, maybe 1,000 sq st, 6 deep fryers, 15 foot tall ceiling. Class K and ABC extinguishers in place. One of the others is closed on 3 sides grills and deep fryers. Same sq ft and extinguishers.





Electric or propane fired??

Require a sheet pan or cover, they can just set on it, if there is a fire.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2016)

twd22285 said:


> Thank you for your replies. Specifically, I'm looking at 3104.15.1, maybe I'm interpreting that wrong. Also, in the commentary it notes that no portion of Ch. 31 exempts hood and suppression requirements.
> 
> 3104.15.1 Installation. Heating or cooking equipment,
> tanks, piping, hoses, fittings, valves, tubing and other
> ...




I do not know how they stretch that section to say you need a hood.

To me it goes to the equipment itself.

Sounds like you need to get what fire protection, etc. that will make you comfortable, and can justify in the code.

You can always on top of everything require them to hire standby inspectors or firefighters, who hang out in the tent and just watch!!!   Have done many a hour doing that.


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2016)

3104.7 Open or exposed flame. Open flame or other devices
emitting flame, fire or heat or any flammable or combustible
liquids, gas, charcoal or other cooking device or any other
unapproved devices shall not be permitted inside or located
within 20 feet (6096 mm) of the tent or membrane structures
while open to the public unless approved by the fire code official.
This section gives the fire code official the authority to
approve an open-flame or exposed-flame appliance if
it is determined that it poses a minimal fire hazard
when properly used. These might include catalytic
heaters that are located well away from the membrane
walls, and any combustible materials or limited
cooking facilities using charcoal or liquiefied petroleum
gas (LP gas) for fuel and located under a tent or
membrane structure. Such approvals, however,
would be subject to the provisions of Section 308.


----------



## steveray (Nov 1, 2016)

3104.15.3 Location. Cooking and heating equipment shall
not be located within 10 feet (3048 mm) of exits or combustible
materials.
This location requirement is intended to help make
certain that equipment items would not be likely to
block a means of egress during a fire or other emergency.
Equipment locations would be subject to the
approval of the fire code official in all cases.
3104.15.4 Operations. Operations such as warming of foods,
cooking demonstrations and similar operations that use solid
flammables, butane or other similar devices which do not
pose an ignition hazard, shall be approved.
This section authorizes the listed operations, but at
the same time authorizes the fire code official to
make certain the operations meet the requirements of
the other subsections within this section.
3104.15.5 Cooking tents. Tents with sidewalks or drops
where cooking is performed shall be separated from other
tents or membrane structures by a minimum of 20 feet (6096
mm).


----------



## twd22285 (Nov 1, 2016)

You guys have been great. Thank you for the replies. I will present this at our next inspector meeting. I'm sure it will help in the decision making process.
Again, Thank you 

Tony


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 1, 2016)

You can tie all the requirements together of the Fire Official into an operational permit under 105.6.32 or 34
Document Document Document


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2016)

twd22285 said:


> You guys have been great. Thank you for the replies. I will present this at our next inspector meeting. I'm sure it will help in the decision making process.
> Again, Thank you
> 
> Tony




You can also do an internet search, I know some cities have informational lines on outdoor events, that can help give you some ideas, and or put a flyer together to hand to cookers.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Nov 10, 2016)

In Connecticut, our health district requires all cooking to be under cover of some sort-think bird droppings, leaves and what not.  We are always in conflict with their regulations on this.  Some deep fryers and flat tops have a "hood" mounted to them that makes the health district happy.  We do not allow any propane, charcoal or solid fuel appliances under a tent of any sort.  We do allow electric warmers, crock pots and sterno chafing dishes.


----------

